# Our daughter changed her middle name



## ReformedWretch (May 2, 2006)

As most of you know she was married last summer. She loves her husband, but didn't want to lose our family name either. She recently told us that a few months ago she legally changed her middle name to Leavelle.

Her mother and I were touched by it. (For those who may not know we adopted our daughter just a few years ago after she had been in our care for years.)


----------



## blhowes (May 2, 2006)

That must have been quite a blessing for you! Amen!


----------



## 4ndr3w (May 2, 2006)

Faithful to God's commandment to honor thy father and mother. 
May she have long life 
:bigsmile:


----------



## BobVigneault (May 2, 2006)

That's great to hear, you are blessed Adam.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## believer (May 3, 2006)

i know how much this means to you..........we are pleased, also........


----------



## tdowns (May 3, 2006)

*Nice!!!!!*

Praise God.


----------



## turmeric (May 3, 2006)




----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

Thanks all!

Keep in mind we NEVER asked her to do this. She made the decision herself and surprised us with it when she came up for Easter dinner.


----------

